# Moka pot brew ratios



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

I've got a Whittards branded moka pot which I've had for years. It looks identical to the classic Bialetti pot.

I've been wondering what the brew ratio was, so I measured the water up to the valve and that was 300ml and I ground some beans and a levelled basket with no tamping was around 26gm.

From what I read on the web 300ml of water needs about 40gm of coffee!

Have I got an odd size moka pot?

Richard


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Not all that water is going to pass through the grounds, some will remain in the base.

Weigh the output in the top chamber, then divide that by the dose.

Your pot might be 3 or 4 "cups", I'd expect 40-50g of output per cup?


----------



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Just measured it and I get about 260ml out of coffee.

So 26gm of grounds produces 260ml of coffee or 10:1 Is that considered a good ratio for moka brew?

Richard


----------



## Boucaneer (Feb 11, 2017)

I have no idea, as I'm new to brewing coffee, but it will be good to hear an opinion.

Cheers.


----------

